# Visa Restrictions for Costa Rica



## chriggy

My family are looking to relocate to CR shortly. The plan is to eventually set up a corporation with property, which will enable us to get the relevant visa status for residency there.

The plan was to enter the country on a standard tourist visa, travel around a little until we scout out locations, before going ahead.

The problem is covid restrictions only allow for "essential travel". Now, "relocating" is a permitted reason.
However, in order to avoid friction at customs, we were recommended not to mention relocating. But at the same time, how can we enter as "tourists" if that reason by itself is not permitted?


----------

